# wildcat creek weekend



## Fish_Tales2 (Apr 1, 2010)

Creekbank fishing, camp fire cooking, tall tale telling.  Finally a warm, dry, peacefull opening weekend.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah Buddy,that is livin! Love ole wildcat creek fishin.


----------



## Fish_Tales2 (Apr 1, 2010)

Going to try and get back up there next week for a few days. Use my campfire cook set I made.


----------



## Hoss (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks like a lotta fun there.  Thanks for taking us along.

Hoss


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice I was up at coopers....its rained the last 3 years opening day...finally a nice one.


----------



## Fish_Tales2 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yea it was nice to have a dry day. Got the chance to have the new one up for his first opening day.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 2, 2010)

It is a bit risky but be sure ,if you get the chance,to wander down into the deep ravines. There is some great water to test down in the hard to reach spots. I am just too old and worn to do it anymore.But in my earlier days,it was great fun.


----------



## Woodscrew (Apr 2, 2010)

Just wondering where Wildcat creek was at. I been trying to figure out a place I could go tent camping in North Ga.


----------



## Fish_Tales2 (Apr 2, 2010)

The way I go to wildcat creek is up HW 985 to HW 197 exit. Take a left and just keep going till you get to lake burton marina on the right and take the next left. A sighn is there but kinda hard to see. Great tent camping. And if you got kids they will love slide rock in the summer.


----------



## Fish_Tales2 (Apr 2, 2010)

There is one ravine that I have been eyeing for about 2 years now. As soon as I and figure out a way to get down into it. May take a little liquid courage.


----------



## lonesome dove (Apr 4, 2010)

Been going up there for over 30 years. 

Last Thursday was an experience! They did a controlled burn on about 30 % of the mountain. Smoke fire and about 75 forestry trucks made the fishing a little hard.


----------



## MissionMagnet (Apr 5, 2010)

Man, this brings back some memories right here. My grandfather used to take me and the other grandchildren up to Wildcat every summer when we were younger. Some of my fondest childhood memories are from those creek banks. When everyone would be done for the day or laying around and had filled their limits, him and I would be miles downstream, where there were no pools that the stocking trucks couldnt toss net fulls of stockers into. We would come back with a few fish, but rarely filled our limit, but what stuck out was that we had earned the few we had caught and along the way we would always see deer, bear, turkey, and of course the snakes. He would share stories about his childhood and growing up fishing those kinds of places, and how if my generation didnt do anything about it, we wouldnt have those places much longer. As a matter of fact, the last time i was up there was the last time he and I fished together, as  I was a few weeks away from shipping out to Basic training and his health was deteriorating. I went off to serve, and he passed away shortly after that, and even though it brings a tear to my eye talking about it, Im also thinking that it may be time for me to take my little girl up there and introduce her to the many wonders of nature that there are to offer up there. I appreciate you Fish_Tales2 for rekindling the memories, and maybe one day soon, we'll run into each other up there. Good luck and God bless.


----------



## Fish_Tales2 (Apr 5, 2010)

They did a controll burn a few years back but it was not that bad tho. Olny a few trucks and not that bad on the smoke.


----------



## lonesome dove (Apr 5, 2010)

It was pretty interesting. 

Two helicopters at tree top level and smoke and fire everywhere!

I took some pictures I'll try to post.


----------



## lonesome dove (Apr 5, 2010)

*burn*

a few pics


----------



## Woodscrew (Apr 5, 2010)

I guess I should have asked what town is this place close to?


----------



## cball917 (Apr 5, 2010)

its in rabun county ga. 15 miles from 30525


----------



## Fish_Tales2 (Apr 6, 2010)

Those r sum cool picks. Kinda glad I missed out on that one. Think the smoke would have messed with the little one. Everyone thought I was crazy taking a 3 and 1\2 month old camping for opening day buy hey everyone has to start some time.


----------



## Artmom (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks like good times. Enjoyed the pics. Wish I lived closer to a place like that...would go often.
I agree...take the kids along early on any outdoor experiences. My two girls love being outside. They aren't much afraid of anything and it makes them use their imagination to entertain themselves -rather than always expecting to be entertained by some form of technology (not that there isn't a time and place for that, too).


----------

